# Photo of the month - Winner for February is...



## Arch (Apr 7, 2008)

We have joint winners for Feb, and they are....

tb2 with Still life - Chinese lanterns....







and abraxas with Desert Plains....






Grats to you both and you will recieve the TPF mini-magilte!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats you two! Such wonderful shots.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes both shots are wonderful!! Congratulations you two!


----------



## snapclick (Apr 7, 2008)

the contrasts are so great! they looks so attractive! the photos are so clear! both of you deserve to win! congratulations!


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 7, 2008)

i agree, congrats to both of you
great work here =D


----------

